# [Users Groups] Problem sending request



## nestux (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello,

I was trying to send a request for Users Groups because I made a community and we want to know how can we appear as official community. However I get this error in problem report area:



> Bad Data
> 
> You need to specify at least your electronic mail address, your name and a synopsis of the problem.
> Please return to the form and add the missing information. Thank you.



Obviously I write all the information. Anyone know some mail to send this request?

Thank you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 18, 2010)

What on earth is this about?


----------



## nestux (Nov 18, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> What on earth is this about?



We are from Mexico.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 18, 2010)

I should have Googled it.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 18, 2010)

nestux said:
			
		

> We are from Mexico.



It's like a non-sequitur convention.

Appears that you were trying to submit a PR and the web form rejected it, saying either the email address or synopsis fields were empty.

Might have been a temporary problem with the web server, or special characters entered in those fields.  Try again, and if it still fails, show the information you entered.


----------



## nestux (Nov 18, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I should have Googled it.



The site is http://freebsd.mx and the forum is http://freebsd.mx/foro/



			
				wblock said:
			
		

> It's like a non-sequitur convention.
> 
> Appears that you were trying to submit a PR and the web form rejected it, saying either the email address or synopsis fields were empty.
> 
> Might have been a temporary problem with the web server, or special characters entered in those fields.  Try again, and if it still fails, show the information you entered.



Yes I thought the same thing but still doesn't work :/


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 18, 2010)

Both of these sites have absolutely nothing to do with either freebsd.org or forums.freebsd.org (so sending a PR will not get you anywhere). We can't help you, you'll have to contact whoever's running that site, probably here: http://freebsd.mx/contacto.


----------



## nestux (Nov 18, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Both of these sites have absolutely nothing to do with either freebsd.org or forums.freebsd.org (so sending a PR will not get you anywhere). We can't help you, you'll have to contact whoever's running that site, probably here: http://freebsd.mx/contacto.



Ok let's see, that's sites are mine...im the owner of this site and I'm trying to register my community as a regional one...so I was reading the User Group information and I and saw that Chile has a link there and Argentina and Peru groups too.

The question is, what we have to do as mexican community to appear on that list of South America groups?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 19, 2010)

Show what you entered in the PR.


----------



## nestux (Nov 19, 2010)

on http://www.freebsd.org/usergroups.html:



> If you know of a FreeBSD user group not listed here, please fill out a problem report for category www with the following information:
> 
> 1. A URL for the user group's website.
> 2. An email contact address of a human in charge, for use by our visitors and website administrators.
> 3. A short (one paragraph) description of the user group.



I wrote all the information, my name, my email and the description of my user group...and i used the "www" category.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 19, 2010)

I'll ask one last time: show the actual information that you entered for each field of the PR web form.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 19, 2010)

(and also note that the forums are just a part of the freebsd.org website; no one here is running it)


----------



## nestux (Nov 19, 2010)

I know that no one here is running it...



			
				nestux said:
			
		

> ...Anyone know some mail to send this request?
> 
> Thank you.



Was a simple question...

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Nov 20, 2010)

nestux said:
			
		

> Was a simple question...
> 
> Thanks anyway.



"It is difficult to answer, when one does not understand the question".

(To quote Sarek)


----------



## nestux (Nov 20, 2010)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> "It is difficult to answer, when one does not understand the question".
> 
> (To quote Sarek)



yeeah, was a difficult one.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 20, 2010)

Well, arriba.


----------

